# Quality Control.....WOW



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

At least the tear off will be easy. I'm sure the installer was "master certified" too!


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey they stayed on long enough for the guy to get paid!!!!!
I wonder how long he Guaranteed the roof for lol


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Must be that new shingle product that comes pre-glued in 10' x 10' sheets. :blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL. I just walked on one of those and had to explain to the homeowner who roofed the house himself with six guys that it was not a material defect but installers malfunction. The homeowner used to be my boss. We are roofing his house.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Brian- whats your email?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

vtroofing said:


> brian- whats your email?


lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Those are my favorite.I enjoy tear offs that pull that way.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

the guy is probaly a safety guy now...LOL


----------



## Sheriff (Feb 28, 2012)

To bad they all don't tare off like that.


----------

